

Show HN: Hundreds of new TLDs will be released this year, from .music to .pizza - trevorhinesley
https://www.namecheap.com/domains/extensions-tlds/new-tlds/checklist.aspx

======
ricardobeat
Right now we are able to tell what a domain looks like from hearing "dot com"
or any number of known TLDs. When every word is a TLD, you can't generalize
"anything dot anything" to be a domain...

